# Code of Conduct



## scots_lass (6 Jul 2009)

When out cycling I normally say hello to people who are cycling, walking their dogs, pushing prams etc. Even thank you to dog walkers who restrain their pets while I go past. And I ring my bell if I am coming up behind someone. Mostly cycle on cycle paths and canalside. All common courtesy or is it? Most people say hello in return except those very fast blokes in lycra who go whizzing past! Is it not cool to acknowledge an obvious 'social' cyclist like myself or are they going so fast that they don't have breath for a hello? What do you do? Are you a hello-er or an ignorer?

Scots_lass


----------



## Bigtwin (6 Jul 2009)

Can't stand people being sociable when I'm riding. It's about me, the bike and the road. If you have the energy to speak, you're not riding, you're just cycling. Pain, burn, push, sweat nothing else is relevant.


----------



## Blue (6 Jul 2009)

Hello scots_lass.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

It depends on how many cyclists there are, are they commuters etc. A lot of people are just riding a bike to the shops etc and don't feel part of the brotherhood of cylists. They are POB's and good luck to them. I say hello more often than not but not in town.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Can't stand people being sociable when I'm riding. It's about me, the bike and the road. If you have the energy to speak, you're not riding, you're just cycling. Pain, burn, push, sweat nothing else is relevant.


With respect, I totally disagree. What hope is there to encourage newcomers to our glorious sport if the established members can't be bothered to extend a common courtesy?


----------



## new-fish (6 Jul 2009)

I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to be sociable, the majority of people i pass acknowledge you, even most horse riders.. which is amazing in itself lol


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Can't stand people being sociable when I'm riding. It's about me, the bike and the road. If you have the energy to speak, you're not riding, you're just cycling. Pain, burn, push, sweat nothing else is relevant.



Anyhow, what are you training for? The next TDF?


----------



## eldudino (6 Jul 2009)

I said hello to a bloke this evening; all the gear no idea. As I said it, he looked at me like I'd shat on his kids. He then wove in and out of traffic, cut me up and allowed me to scalp him 3 times. What a nice chap.

Generally a hello to most folk, barring POB's or anyone with a fag or a pie in their hand.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Jul 2009)

Ah.....you just might have uncovered the secret. Maybe these ignoramuses dare not speak because they have something to hide. For instance they are POB's in disguise?


----------



## Randochap (6 Jul 2009)

Like any other situation, it depends.

If I'm training and riding fast, there's not much time for niceties ... and most other folks on the road don't have time to either. Maybe a nod of the helmet/tip of the cap. But maybe not.

On trails it's a different matter. Unless it's rush hour -- when you can't possibly acknowledge every bike that passes at 5 second or less intervals -- then you are closer and ignoring might seem more of a personal affront.

Still, my view is I don't know you from Adam. So _don't take it personally_ if my mind is somewhere else and not on you.

Here's different. We're in virtual proximity, although I can't see you. Hello and welcome.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Jul 2009)

Respect indeed Randochap if you and I pass. It's a heck of a long way from Canada to Lincolnshire


----------



## Wigsie (6 Jul 2009)

I have all the gear and no idea yet I say hello to every one, I make special note to say hi to the roadies as it seems to annoy them as they are 'training' and saying hello may disturb them.. I am beginning to think that road cycling may contain more snobbery than golf courses! 

And Eldudino... how does he 'let' you scalp him 3 times? did he overtake you twice?


----------



## marooncat (6 Jul 2009)

I always thank anyone who moves out the road for me on the cycle path (or grunt what I hope sounds like thanks depending on how out of breath I am) and tend to smile or somehow acknowledge any cyclist who passes me, most who acknowledge me back even if it is just a nod.

I cycle in a tracksuit and T shirt so nothing fancy


----------



## eldudino (6 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I have all the gear and no idea yet I say hello to every one, I make special note to say hi to the roadies as it seems to annoy them as they are 'training' and saying hello may disturb them.. I am beginning to think that road cycling may contain more snobbery than golf courses!
> 
> And Eldudino... how does he 'let' you scalp him 3 times? did he overtake you twice?



Yep, I happily waited at traffic lights as he wove away on and off an access-only side road that runs adjacent to the main road. I had to touch the brake lever as he rejoined the main carriageway to avoid literally scalping him for the final time. He didn't acknowledge me, maybe he will next time.

As for roadies, I'd heard that they don't necessarily like other two wheel travellers that don't follow their chosen religion so I make a point of giving them a bigger wave than everyone else!


----------



## scook94 (6 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> I said hello to a bloke this evening; *all the gear no idea.* As I said it, he looked at me like I'd shat on his kids. He then wove in and out of traffic, cut me up and allowed me to scalp him 3 times. What a nice chap.
> 
> Generally a hello to most folk, barring POB's or anyone with a fag or a pie in their hand.



Sorry mate, didn't realise it was you...


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

I'm one of those lycra clad speed merchants and almost always make the effort to say hello or raise a hand in acknowledgement.
I find that solo roadies are far more likely to return a greeting than a chaingang who will sometimes look at you with disdain unless they personally know you.

Sometimes I feel sorry for those puffing up a hill when I breeze past with a cheery hello.
Wearing CC kit almost obliges a salutation - you can't have the word friendly on the jersey and then blank fellow cyclists!


----------



## Bigtwin (6 Jul 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> With respect, I totally disagree. What hope is there to encourage newcomers to our glorious sport if the established members can't be bothered to extend a common courtesy?




Do you wave to everyone with the same car as you? Smile at everyone else wearing denim? Say "good Lord - I see you are wearing shoes too!"?

To me road riding is an individual activity. Pushing, watching the 'pooter and trying to be faster, more efficient, better than last time, riding smarter, working out how far up/down you can nudge the next stretch and still be ahead of the clock. Watching the road for potholes and other shite that will have you over the bars. Just not got time and mental resources to man the social radar. And I don't take the slightest offence if someone is zoned out on their ride and don't glad face me.

Anyway, if the future of cycling turns on me smiling like a Cheshire Cat at novices, we are in deep trouble.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Do you wave to everyone with the same car as you? Smile at everyone else wearing denim? Say "good Lord - I see you are wearing shoes too!"?
> 
> To me road riding is an individual activity. Pushing, watching the 'pooter and trying to be faster, more efficient, better than last time, riding smarter, working out how far up/down you can nudge the next stretch and still be ahead of the clock. Watching the road for potholes and other shite that will have you over the bars. Just not got time and mental resources to man the social radar. And I don't take the slightest offence if someone is zoned out on their ride and don't glad face me.
> 
> Anyway, if the future of cycling turns on me smiling like a Cheshire Cat at novices, we are in deep trouble.


No......I'd like to think cycling is above all that malarky.


----------



## Bigtwin (6 Jul 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> No......I'd like to think cycling is above all that malarky.



Aaaaaah. I see.


----------



## HJ (6 Jul 2009)

scots_lass said:


> When out cycling I normally say hello to people who are cycling, walking their dogs, pushing prams etc. Even thank you to dog walkers who restrain their pets while I go past. And I ring my bell if I am coming up behind someone. Mostly cycle on cycle paths and canalside. All common courtesy or is it? Most people say hello in return except those very _fast blokes in lycra_ who go whizzing past! Is it not cool to acknowledge an obvious 'social' cyclist like myself or are they going so fast that they don't have breath for a hello? What do you do? Are you a hello-er or an ignorer?
> 
> Scots_lass



Some Roadies are just ignorant snobs who give cycling a bad name, most of them drive the same way...


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

I don't always say 'hello' on reflection. My normal technique is the raised finger (known as the Malhamdale wave after a Bill Bryson story), sometimes a cheery wave, sometimes a gritty nod of the head or sometimes the full Leslie Thomas, "Well hello, what a smashing looking girl"


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Jul 2009)

There nothing more true though that when you meet that great looking girlie cyclist, you always have an enourmous snot on your face.


----------



## eldudino (6 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> Sorry mate, didn't realise it was you...



Nah, commuter gear, not roadie gear


----------



## Garz (6 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Can't stand people being sociable when I'm riding. It's about me, the bike and the road. If you have the energy to speak, you're not riding, you're just cycling. Pain, burn, push, sweat nothing else is relevant.



When I encounter people like this on my ride I just accept they are selfish and wouldn't be surprised next outing to see them stuck on the road with a puncture, the prize for being ignorant is a fanciful helping of zero.

Every now and again I meet someone opposite to this who is jovial and chats and before you know it you have zipped through six miles of your route and made a friend!

Too bad, maybe one day Bigtwin..


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2009)

If folk don't have the time to say hello, they are obviously not training hard enough.


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> the prize for being ignorant is a fanciful helping of zero.



Classic ignorant cyclist. "You're not behaving *I* think you should, so sod you, I'm not going to help you".

Well done, you must be very proud.


----------



## Renard (7 Jul 2009)

scots_lass said:


> When out cycling I normally say hello to people who are cycling, walking their dogs, pushing prams etc. Even thank you to dog walkers who restrain their pets while I go past. And I ring my bell if I am coming up behind someone. Mostly cycle on cycle paths and canalside. All common courtesy or is it? Most people say hello in return except those very fast blokes in lycra who go whizzing past! Is it not cool to acknowledge an obvious 'social' cyclist like myself or are they going so fast that they don't have breath for a hello? What do you do? Are you a hello-er or an ignorer?
> 
> Scots_lass



I'm just going to ignore that!


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jul 2009)

Huff, puff...........hello..............wheeze.


----------



## jack the lad (7 Jul 2009)

I thought bigtwin's first post on here was an ironic wind-up, but it seems not. There are many of them in cycling clubs and running clubs - people with every muscle toned to perfection - except the 43 or whatever that you need to smile, which don't work at all! My experience at the first cycling club I joined was of a majority of people who turned up at say a time trial, don't even say hello but immediately get into warm-up, race, warm down, check official times and go without speaking to anyone and do this week in week out. Not my kind of club. 

What the cyclists code of conduct needs, therefore, is recognition for this kind of cyclist. Other cyclists respect their space and need for focus by not waving to them and potentially distracting them. Instead of us being 'offended' when they don't wave back, we'll just have to hope that they are not offended because we didn't wave first.

So if you dress in team replica lycra and want to be waved at - wave first or we'll assume you are 'in the zone' and benignly ignore you!


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Jul 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> There nothing more true though that when you meet that great looking girlie cyclist, you always have an enourmous snot on your face.



Oh I just spilt my coffee on my keyboard hahahahahaha


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Jul 2009)

Oh and after having wiped my coffee up, yes I acknowledge other cyclists, walkers etc., I have found every one so far has said hello back or done some kind of acknowledment to me, which is great


----------



## spandex (7 Jul 2009)

This thread is so funny it has almost all of the people I ride past heading to work and back every day. 
1st As I am going down the road a bloke in his 40's on a Mtb with all the mtb kit but you can see a briefcase sticking out of his rucksack. I all ways say hi by raising my hand and over the last Two years and he has never said hi back 

2nd and the best is a bloke who rides a fixie and a Challenge Hurricane (I think) He has only just started to give me a nod But only if I am riding the right bike given that I have a SS, tourer and a TT bike but I also ride some over bikes Brompton, Windcheetah... it is not often he did but now if he is riding his fixie he always dose but not his recumbent?


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

jack the lad said:


> What the cyclists code of conduct needs, therefore, is recognition for this kind of cyclist. Other cyclists respect their space and need for focus by not waving to them and potentially distracting them. Instead of us being 'offended' when they don't wav!



What the "cyclists code of conduct" - what ever the hell that is supposed to be, is a few more people getting off their patronising high horses and stop trying to lord it up over other people with their home-made " social morality" bull, and let people ride their bike how they want to in their own time, without taking ever opportunity to have a pop at everyone who doesn't do what they do, or what they think they should do.

It's their bike and their time, people are perfectly entitled to wave at other people or not as they see fit.

Some people want to ride and chat at wave - some don't. Live with it.


----------



## jack the lad (7 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> What the "cyclists code of conduct" - what ever the hell that is supposed to be, is a few more people getting off their patronising high horses and stop trying to lord it up over other people with their home-made " social morality" bull, and let people ride their bike how they want to in their own time, without taking ever opportunity to have a pop at everyone who doesn't do what they do, or what they think they should do.
> 
> It's their bike and their time, people are perfectly entitled to wave at other people or not as they see fit.
> 
> Some people want to ride and chat at wave - some don't. Live with it.



Err - that's exactly what I was saying, agreeing with you. I am happy to accept that different people want different things from their hobbies, some want to be sociable, some don't. Stop being so touchy, I promise I will never wave at you, even if I'm actually drowning.


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

jack the lad said:


> Err - that's exactly what I was saying, agreeing with you. I am happy to accept that different people want different things from their hobbies, some want to be sociable, some don't. Stop being so touchy, I promise I will never wave at you, even if I'm actually drowning.



I know you were - that's wasn't aimed as a criticism of you.

But by goodness there are some patronising people on here who seem to think that there are certain "standards" that everyone should adopt, and if they don't, they are somehow a step closer to dirt and deserving of criticism. As if simply riding a bike makes everyone some band of long lost brothers and sisters.


----------



## Blue (7 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> What the *"cyclists code of conduct"* - what ever the hell that is supposed to be,



1) If a fellow member of a chaingang asks what HR you are at on a hill, subtract 10BPM from your read-out.

2) If asked what your power read-out is, add 10.

3) Always state that you never get punctures, just to make others wonder where they are going wrong.

4) Always subtract 40% from the price you paid for your bike and gear, to make others envious of your negotiating skills

5) Subtract an hour from your best 100m time, just to make others bust a gut trying to match you (subtract 2 hours if you think they are actually faster than you)

6) Only nod at other cyclists if you could be arsed.


----------



## jack the lad (7 Jul 2009)

A few errors crept in there Blue. Corrected below



Blue said:


> 1) If a fellow member of a chaingang asks what HR you are at on a hill, just ignore it, if he was a serious cyclist he wouldn't be talking and he is not, therefore, worth responding to.
> 
> 2) If asked what your power read-out is, tell him to eff off and stop bothering you, after all you are 'in the zone'.
> 
> ...


----------



## on the road (7 Jul 2009)

I didn't know there was a "cyclist code of conduct", that's the first I've heard.

When you're riding in the city you get a lot of POB's, I'm not going wave at everyone or say hello to everyone, most of those POB's are just going to the shops or just riding to the local park. Once I get out of the city and leave all the POB's behind in the city, then I usually do acknowledge other cyclist but not all the time.

My last ride took me to an area where there was hundreds of other cyclist doing a charity ride, I wasn't going to nod or wave to everyone, I'd end up with a sore neck or a sore arm.


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

Blue said:


> 1) If a fellow member of a chaingang asks what HR you are at on a hill, subtract 10BPM from your read-out.
> 
> 2) If asked what your power read-out is, add 10.
> 
> ...



Oh - _THAT_ Code of Conduct.

7) Add 40m to your true figure and say "light recovery ride today" whenever someone asks you how far you've been.


----------



## spandex (7 Jul 2009)

8) If asked where did you get your bike. Tell them that you built it up your self but the best bit is telling them the hardest bit of doing that was not forgetting which are the DB and the TB spokes when you built the wheels.


----------



## HJ (7 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> If folk don't have the time to say hello, they are obviously not training hard enough.





scots_lass said:


> When out cycling I normally say hello to people who are cycling, walking their dogs, pushing prams etc. Even thank you to dog walkers who restrain their pets while I go past. And I ring my bell if I am coming up behind someone. *Mostly cycle on cycle paths and canalside*. All common courtesy or is it? Most people say hello in return except those very fast blokes in lycra who go whizzing past! Is it not cool to acknowledge an obvious 'social' cyclist like myself or are they going so fast that they don't have breath for a hello? What do you do? Are you a hello-er or an ignorer?
> 
> Scots_lass



Hardly the right places for hard training, thats what roads are for, it is just bad manners... 

and it is not just roadies, I see a lot of MTBers coming off the Pentlands on their way backing to town behaving the same way. On shared use paths slow down and show respect for other users, want to go fast use the road where there is plenty of space...


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2009)

Unfortunately, I cycle in London-Commute-Mode (look straight ahead & no eye contact or conversation with anyone else). Perhaps a different story if out on country lanes for a spin but that's a rare occurance for me.


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Unfortunately, I cycle in London-Commute-Mode (look straight ahead & no eye contact or conversation with anyone else). *Perhaps a different story if out on country lanes* for a spin but that's a rare occurance for me.



It is. Here, you can take you eye of the ball for a moment and be squashed under a Range Rover, or fall down a pothole that will snap yer forks off at the stump.


----------



## mm101 (7 Jul 2009)

Yes it is nice to acknowledge others and be sociable, but in the big cities people rarely do that anyway bike or no bike. It is always nice to see a cheery smile and friendliness on or off the bike.

I tend to agree with bigtwin in that people can tend to be concerned with what others are doing and wanting them to do as they do, rather than concentrating on their selves. 

Respect people's right to be shy, unsociable ( though not anti-social), in their own little world doing there own thing. Yes it can be appear rude but i take the view that is the other person's problem and i won't take their problems on as i have enough of my own!


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2009)

I acknowledge riders out on the road.If they reply well and good.If not so what.

When on the L & L canal tow path.Everytime, had some good conversations.Espesh with a bloke and his wife from South Africa.They thought it was great on the boat.They were passing it on in Leeds city centre to a couple from London.

A few words a couple of mins out of your cycling day no hardship is it.


----------



## Garz (7 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Classic ignorant cyclist. "You're not behaving *I* think you should, so sod you, I'm not going to help you".
> 
> Well done, you must be very proud.



ok Bigtit I mean Bigtwin,  Il quote *you* from few posts earlier:



> Can't stand people being sociable when *I'm* riding. It's about *me*, the bike and the road.



So your not ignorant or selfish? What a hypocrite, my point being due to *your* ignorance and statements of selfishness people will take great pleasure in not helping you.

From your general posting it just seems your a solo kind of guy, I have no problem with that. Just admit your surly old bean!


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> ok Bigtit I mean Bigtwin,  Il quote *you* from few posts earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your point? I like riding on my own - grow up and live with it. You're just one of those people who have to lord it up on the moral high ground with your labelling and name calling of others.

You're saying that you wouldn't help someone - especially me - and take great pleasure in it - that says all I need to know about you and your nasty little petty values.


----------



## Garz (7 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> grow up and live with it.



I suggest you do the same. I don't waste time on people like you, c'est la vie..


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> I suggest you do the same. I don't waste time on people like you, c'est la vie..




I can hardly imagine what I'm missing.

Jeez - what a bunch of up tight Little Englanders we have unearthed. Whole life-judgements about people's worth based on how close to their own sacred standards of social behaviour they believe people to have come when out riding their bikes.

Good to know that there are people who have so little else to worry about. Or is it just that they have a mortal fear that other people might just be enjoying something _their_ way that really gets up their noses.


----------



## simon_brooke (7 Jul 2009)

scots_lass said:


> When out cycling I normally say hello to people who are cycling, walking their dogs, pushing prams etc. Even thank you to dog walkers who restrain their pets while I go past. And I ring my bell if I am coming up behind someone. Mostly cycle on cycle paths and canalside. All common courtesy or is it? Most people say hello in return except those very fast blokes in lycra who go whizzing past! Is it not cool to acknowledge an obvious 'social' cyclist like myself or are they going so fast that they don't have breath for a hello? What do you do? Are you a hello-er or an ignorer?



Personally I always try to greet (or at least wave to) other cyclists I meet on the road, even if I'm doing fast training. But there are an arrogant breed of Lance Armstrong wannabes.

If they have no manners, ignore them. They'll grow up, one day.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (7 Jul 2009)

I'm the same, I say Hi to other cyclists, or anybody I pass, but I wouldn't be offended if they ignored me.

It doesn't take that much effort to say 'Hi', but I don't think people should be obliged to.
But as Bigtwin pointed out, if you are using your bikes computer to check your average speed, it might be inconvenient to acknowledge other people.


----------



## Dan B (7 Jul 2009)

Blue said:


> 1) If a fellow member of a chaingang asks what HR you are at on a hill, subtract 10BPM from your read-out.


Nonono. Don't give a short answer like that. You need to demonstrate that this is not a hard hill, and the best way is to start a conversation. "It says about 150, but it's not been too reliable lately, I'm thinking of replacing it. What do you use?"

Plus which, absolute numbers for bpm are a bit worthless anyway unless the people you're riding with know your hrmax


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

coruskate said:


> Plus which, absolute numbers for bpm are a bit worthless anyway unless the people you're riding with know your hrmax




220 - age will do - you have them in the ballpark - there's no escape.


----------



## scots_lass (7 Jul 2009)

Glad to hear we are in the main a friendly bunch! I didn't think my light-hearted question would provoke such strong responses! Each to his own as the saying goes!
Scots_lass


----------



## Blue (7 Jul 2009)

coruskate said:


> Nonono. Don't give a short answer like that. You need to demonstrate that this is not a hard hill, and the best way is to start a conversation. "It says about 150, but it's not been too reliable lately, I'm thinking of replacing it. What do you use?"
> 
> *Plus which, absolute numbers for bpm are a bit worthless anyway unless the people you're riding with know your hrmax*



No sh;t!

I was trying to inject a bit of humour into a thread where people had begun to get stuck in to each other. I've been on the receiving end of some right bile on the forum after making what I thought were innocent expressions of my personal opinion and I thought I would prevent a similar deterioration here. I see I failed. Ah well, next!!


----------



## soulful dog (10 Jul 2009)

I've just finished reading End 2 End 4 Parkinson's and the author talks about being disappointed with the lack of friendliness between cyclists compared to the camaraderie he experienced when he rode motorbikes. Perhaps it's because there are so many different types of cyclists out there – people riding purely for fitness, pleasure, racing, training, getting from a to b and/or commuting, it's a bit more of a broad church isn't it?


----------



## MacB (10 Jul 2009)

I generally acknowledge, when not too close to passing out to do so, but had a classic the last 2 nights on the way home. Yesterday speed merchant passes me going other way, looked like he was wearing a TT style helmet. I decided he was worthy of the casual flick of the right hand. He looked shocked and possibly offended, once he'd clocked me, the bike and the panniers, no reciprical wave. Tonight I leave work a bit earlier and, lo and behold, come across same guy. Further along my route, bit of traffic so he's pootling waiting to get through. I could be mistaken, but it appeared that he clocked me and pointedly looked the other way

I now have a new thing to amuse me on my commute, I'm going to see how many different styles of greeting I can use on him.


----------



## Cubist (10 Jul 2009)

Tried out a newstyle greeting yesterday. Going uphill on an off-road tarmacc'd path, reasonable speed to find a "cyclist" in all the gear hurtling towards me downhill. My spidey senses kicked in as I realised he was on a direct collision course, so I started to jink. I went well to the left, to find he had gone right. At full pelt. I managed to lock up my back wheel (never realised I was going fast enough to do that, quite chuffed to be honest!) and called out the friendliest warning I could muster in the circumstances. He didn't look too pleased about it, as he too locked up his back wheel and scraped past me as I stood on the left hand margin of the path (which was wide enough for an average sized car in case anyone asks.) Still, I suppose "Which f*cking way are you going you cock?" was hardly designed to make friends....... self-gratification artist.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (16 Jul 2009)

Sorry to bump an old post, but I just wanted to say the other day for the first time, a cyclist said 'hello' to me first for a change


----------



## Garz (16 Jul 2009)

Thread necromancy!


----------



## beachcaster (17 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Can't stand people being sociable when I'm riding. It's about me, the bike and the road. If you have the energy to speak, you're not riding, you're just cycling. Pain, burn, push, sweat nothing else is relevant.



Well I suppose it takes all sorts 

barry


----------



## -walsh- (17 Jul 2009)

I say hello to fellow cyclists, some say hi some dont. its no skin off my nose if they ignore me. Saying that I often get stopped by tourists round here on bikes asking for directions etc and have had some great conversations with them.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2009)

-walsh- said:


> I say hello to fellow cyclists, some say hi some dont. its no skin off my nose if they ignore me. Saying that I often get stopped by tourists round here on bikes asking for directions etc and have had some great conversations with them.


OT - whenever I visiting a place for the first time somebody nearly always asks me directions ?


----------



## Sam Kennedy (17 Jul 2009)

It's weird you should say that, when I got to Heugh (Pronounced 'Huff') Somebody pulled up in their car and asked me where 'Fenwick House' was.

I said 'Sorry I'm not from around here'.

They probably looked at me, looked at my bike and thought 'Yeah Right'


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

When i go past people, i normally just say "****" because they are slower then me, and dont deserve any other form of acknowledgement(my got thats a big word to spell!)
If theres a cyclist going the other way, if they look faster i will either shout "slow ****" to get them to hurry up, or just do the self-gratification artist sign.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (17 Jul 2009)

If somebody went past me and said 'Asterisk Asterisk Asterisk Aterisk' I would assume they are on acid or something


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> Half wheel for about 100 yards, and then without looking at the rider mention that they have '' a couple more gears'' before speeding up and leaving them behind.



Unless they are on fixed........
Do you shout, "GET SOME GEARS!!!!" at those riders?


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> I'd ask them if they can trackstand.



I can trackstand
What would be your answer if they said yes?


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> I'd say with ''no hands'' standing up while using a mobile phone?



Yes, i can. I did that at school in the 6th form room.
Get the saddle between your legs(hold it with the inner leg muscles) and you can stand up, and no hands is easy, sometimes easier then having hands on the bars i find.
What would you now say to this then Lee?


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> Bollox



Ill do it for you either tomorrow or sunday then, or maybe monday. Ill even film myself standing up with no hands.


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> Go on then



Done.
Can i expect a £10 note in the post when i do it?

Can you do it Lee?


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> No and.....of course.



I want to see a video of you doing it then.
What else can you do? I have sort of tried to learn to do it with one foot on front wheel, one foot on pedal but cant hold that for long


----------



## Garz (17 Jul 2009)

PM guys?


----------



## Sam Kennedy (18 Jul 2009)

I managed to do a no-hander standing up quite a few months ago(maybe last year, I can't remember!), by doing what Joe24 said, but I was moving, and it was only for a few seconds.

I can't track stand, I've tried, my record is like 5 seconds or something.


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Jul 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Yes, i can. I did that at school in the 6th form room.
> Get the saddle between your legs(hold it with the inner leg muscles) and you can stand up, and no hands is easy, sometimes easier then having hands on the bars i find.
> What would you now say to this then Lee?



I can "go" a pogo stick no hands


----------



## Garz (18 Jul 2009)

I bet you can Jane, I bet you can!


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Jul 2009)

It's my party piece


----------



## HJ (18 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> OT - whenever I visiting a place for the first time somebody nearly always asks me directions ?



With your legendary sense of direction, I find that a wee bit worrying... 



Sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## just4fun (18 Jul 2009)

im polite so i say hello to every one i se eon my commute (yep you guessed it all 8 of them)
The 'hello' might not always be audiable and may just be a finger flick, helmet tip or full arm bending wave. the decision making is down to how tired i am, how in the zone i am or just how good looking the recipient is.


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> With your legendary sense of direction, I find that a wee bit worrying...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist...



His reputation goes before him


----------



## andyfromotley (20 Jul 2009)

my 3 year old boy is a sociable type, when he's on the seat on the back he says 'hello...i'm on my bike' to everyone we pass. he generally gets a hello back.


----------



## pinkkaz (21 Jul 2009)

It's all about English Gang Mentality.

On the London commute I don't acknowledge other cyclists (too many of them) unless something happens to bring them into the gang, such as a motorcyclist mouthing off (you can exchange a roll of the eyes), or if someone has a clipless moment in front of you (happened to me the other day and I went "oooooo are you alright" really loudly, thus making me just as embarrassed as him!)

It's a different story out on the open road - when touring I always acknowledge other cyclists with a smile and a nod of the head, cos they are in your "gang". Same with cycling on country roads.


----------



## CharlieB (21 Jul 2009)

Excuse my complete ignorance - I'm a newbie to these forums - but what's a POB, please?

I'm gonna be sorry I asked, aren't I?


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jul 2009)

Pedestrian On a Bike

E.g. What folks consider to be a non-serious cyclist 
Typically a chav looking character riding a kiddies MTB with the saddle very low. Usually wearing Reebok Classics and Jeans that are cut to display a bulder's a*se! Oh and riding on the pavement!


----------

